# On flip



## kirksl

How do I say flip or reverse in Turkish.


----------



## Lanaya

You need to give more hints so that we can help you. So, I'm just going to line up some literal meanings and you're gonna have to choose one among them:
Takla, ters, tepetakla, çevirme, döndürme, so it goes... http://tureng.com/search/flip
Although they all mean the same thing, usage of it in sentence can put it a whole another meaning, and as I said, there's only so much I can do with that amount of information.


----------



## kirksl

Lanaya said:


> You need to give more hints so that we can help you. So, I'm just going to line up some literal meanings and you're gonna have to choose one among them:
> Takla, ters, tepetakla, çevirme, döndürme, so it goes... http://tureng.com/search/flip
> Although they all mean the same thing, usage of it in sentence can put it a whole another meaning, and as I said, there's only so much I can do with that amount of information.




Here is an example for context: "Send email on flip"

Meaning send email when you flip your phone.  Flip means to turn the phone from face up to face down or vice versa.

I have similar translations already.  For "On touch" i'm using "Dokununca".  Would "Çevirince" work?


----------



## Lanaya

That kinda sounds weird and doesn't quite fit the meaning. All I can think of is "Telefonu eline alınca," meaning "When you're able to pick up the phone." That is, of course, if I understood the context correct.


----------



## kirksl

I think the context is wrong.  Imagine you are already holding the phone and looking at the screen.  Flip would mean you basically turn the screen away from you 180 degrees like your going to put the screen face down on a table.

Here's why I came up with çevirince

I went to http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Search.aspx?sString=flip&langID=tr-tr
The verb for flip seems to be: çevirmek
Which means to turn

I removed the last 3 letters to get the verb stem: çevir

And finally added ince since the last vowel is "i" in çevir: çevirince
Which I thought would now mean "when turning"


----------



## Lanaya

I see. In that case, "çevirince" is correct.


----------



## kirksl

Thank you for helping!


----------

